# Karen Marie Fn131 & Læsø Fn 341



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys ..a bit of a poke in darkness with this boat I believe that she may have been in the UK during WW2. LÆSØ FN 341 built 1934 at Frederikssund 27 tonns gross and 9 nett ...Going around in circles a bit with this ..Any help or information about the boat greatly appreciated Info has been obtained on Karin Marie!!!


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Information on these has now been received ..Thanks guys


----------

